# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  #$#$ العشبة العجيبة اللي كل حد سألني عنها اتفضلوا خواتي #$#$#

## يتيمة 555

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




خواتي بعد الرسايل اللي يتني فالخاص قلت بنزل هالموضوع وان شاء الله بيكون كافي ووافي وايرد على كل اسألتكم يعني الخاص بس للطلب لاني بشرح كل شي اهنيه ... 


الطلب ماشاء الله كان كبير على عشبة المدينه وهي لها مسميات وايد ومنها : 
عشبة المدينه 
قشعة الحمل 

اكتبوا اسمها في جوجل وشوفوا العجب ... هذي العشبة اقوى من الكلوميد ولها مفعول قوي واللي ما تحمل بتحمل بإذن الله .. 

انا سويت بحث عنها 3 سنوات وما حصلت حد قال عنها شي سلبي او اثار سلبيه وكل النتايج كانت ايجابيه وبعد 3 سنوات جربتها علي والحمدلله النتيجه روووعه والبنات اللي خذوا عني نتايج العشبه معاهم كانت روووووعه والحمدلله ... 

ممكن اتشوفون تجربتي معاها في هالرابط .. 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=627043 

وطبعا انا كنت امنزلة الموضوع في قسم الحمل على اساس البنات يستفيدون منها والله يرزق كل محرومه يااااااااارب ..... 
خواتي اللي بتطلب من برا منها ياليت تتاكد منها زيييييييييييين لانه فيه ناس تخلط بينها وبين اعشاب ثانيه انتبهوا خواتي وانا بهت على هالشي من قبل لانه مب كل الاعشاب نفس الشي ..
هذي صورتها عالطبيعه .. 

 

 

وهذي بعد تجفيفها وقبل طحنها .. 

 

 وهاي صورتها عقب ما غليتها وجاهزة للشرب.. 



طريقتها: تشرب من اول يوم للدورة لين خامس يوم للدورة بسسسس واذا تقدرين تشربينها قبل الدورة بيوم يكون احسن من كأسين الى 3 كؤوس فاليوم ملعقه ونص صغيره في كأس ماي تغلينها اشوي وتشرب دافيه طعمها مر وتحلى بالسكر ........ 

فوائدها : اتنظف الرحم واتشيل التكيسات واتنشط المبايض واتزيد فرص الحمل بتوأم .... 
ملاحظة : خواتي اللي بتشرب من هالعشبة اول يوم عادي ثاني يوم بتنزل عليها قطع اذا كان الرحم مب نظيف او عندها تكيس ولا اتخافين هذا شي عادي وممكن تنزل عليج قطعة مثل حجم التفاحه بس عادي هذا يكون الدم المتجمع عندج فالرحم .... 

العشبة والله العظيم اني جربتها بنفسي انا واول شهرين كان عندي بويضتين وثالث شهر كان عندي اربع بويضات ... والله على ما اقول شهيد 

ملاحظات هامة:

1- يلاحظ نزول الدورة بغزارة وقطع كبيرة تصل احياناا الى حجم التفاحة هذا طبيعي جدا لان هذة هي الفائدة من استخدامها.

2- فحص الحمل لان لها مفعول قوي ممكن ان يسقط الجنين.

3- اغلب الحالات لاتشعر بنظافة تامة الا بعد الدورة الثالثة بسبب البطانة السميكة للبعض من ترسب الاوساخ وتجمد الدماء ...الخ 

4- في حالات نادرة يلاحظ انقطاع الدورة فلا اتخافون لانه هذا نتيجة الانسداد اللي عندها انسداد لازم اتواصل شرب العشبه 3 اشهر ورا بعض عشان اتحصل النتيجه .. 


ال 5 تولات ب 50 درهم .... والكميه تكفيج لشهرين اذا استخدمتيها 5 ايام فالشهر من اول يوم للدورة لخامس يوم من الدورة .. كاس واحد يوميا ... ( طريقتي انا كنت اشرب 3 كاسات فاليوم لنتيجه افضل ) 
التوصيل بالامبوست وعلى حسب المنطقه .... المبلغ ايداع بنكي ... في بنك دبي الاسلامي طريقتها : ملعقه ونص في كاس ماي ( جلاص الجبن الكبير ) واتخلينه يغلي اشوي بس وعقب اشربيه دافي .. 
فايدتها : اتنظف الرحم ــ اتنشط المبايض ( ممكن تنتج اكثر من بويضه وبالتالي ممكن حدوث حمل بتوأم ) ــ اتشيل التكيسات ــ اتنظم الدورة 

تنويه : 

خواتي رجاء حااااااااااااااار ما اقدر بطريقة سلم واستلم موووووووووول حتى بنات بوظبي وياليت اللي اطرش لي العنوان تتاكد انها طرشت لي اسم المنطقه واذا يتني رساله ناقصه خلاص ما برد عليها .. 
النتايج ظهرت عالبنات اللي خذوا مني العشبه من قبل وراسلوني والحمدلله ... 
ازيد واكرر اتأكدوا قبل لا تاخذونها من اي مكان انها العشبه نفسها من جيه انا ارفقت صورها .. وعشان تطمنون عنها اكثر اقروا عنها فالنت واقروا مواضيعي ... ادعوا لي بالتوأم 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=627043 

خواتي المطلوب منكم : 
الاسم 
التلفون 
الامارة 
المنطقه 
عدد التولات 

رجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء تكتبون بالكامل الله ايخليكم والله تعبت وصندوق الرسايل يمتلئ عندي واضطر افتح وحده وحده عشان اعرف اللي بحذفه ... 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## بنت الطموح

للــــرفـــع

----------


## يتيمة 555

تسلمين اختي .....

----------


## ماركه مسجلة

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## elegant store

[IMG]http://*******.org/images/n5q2h2xpmpykr956pur5.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## يتيمة 555

تسلمون خواتي والله ايوفقكم يارب .....

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*



----------


## فديت أبويه

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّم آمين .

----------


## يتيمة 555

تسلمون خواتي والله ايوفقكم يارب ........

----------


## الفراشة2020

موفقه الغالية

----------


## AL WAFA



----------


## برق لمع

للرفع

----------


## مريووومه

موووووووووووووووووفقه

----------


## راعيه الدلع

مووووووووووووووووووووفقه يارب

----------


## %~ ورد جوري ~%

بالتوفيق عزيزتي

----------


## فن القفطان

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## يتيمة 555

تسلمون خواتي والله ايوفقكم يارب .......

----------


## وحدة صريحة

بالتوفيق اختي

----------


## يتيمة 555

تسلمين الغاليه والله ايوفق الجميع يارب .......

----------


## يتيمة 555

:Ast Green:

----------


## بنت الريف3

موووووووووفقه غناتي

----------


## يتيمة 555

تسلمين اختي .....

----------


## العهود111



----------


## يتيمة 555

:SubhanAllah:

----------


## يتيمة 555

:Sob7an:

----------


## *عســـل*

موفقه الغاليه

----------


## يتيمة 555

تسلمين الغاليه والله ايوفق الجميع يارب .....

----------


## يتيمة 555

:Sob7an:

----------


## بنتّّّالدلع

بالتوووووفيج

----------


## يتيمة 555

تسلمين حبوبة .....

----------


## يتيمة 555

:Sob7an:

----------


## يتيمة 555

:Sobhan:

----------


## يتيمة 555

للرفع ..

----------


## يتيمة 555

للرفع .......

----------


## يتيمة 555

:Ast Green:

----------


## يتيمة 555

للرفع .......

----------


## يتيمة 555

:SubhanAllah:

----------


## يتيمة 555

للرفع ....

----------


## يتيمة 555

:SubhanAllah:

----------


## يتيمة 555

للرفع ........

----------


## ثلوج الصيف



----------


## تاجرة عادية

للرفع

----------


## يتيمة 555

تسلمون خواتي .....

----------


## يتيمة 555

للرفع ......

----------


## يتيمة 555

للرفع ........

----------


## يتيمة 555

:Sobhan:

----------


## يتيمة 555

للرفع ......

----------


## يتيمة 555

:Sobhan:

----------


## يتيمة 555

:Sob7an:

----------


## إيمان العلي

*الله يوووفقج*

----------


## يتيمة 555

تسلمين اختي ......

----------


## يتيمة 555

للرفع .....

----------


## يتيمة 555

للرفع .......

----------


## يتيمة 555

:Sobhan:

----------


## Nada Al Banna

الله يرزقج بالذريه الصالحه اختي

----------


## يتيمة 555

للرفع ..

----------


## لمسة الاناقه

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## ام سراء

شكرالله
الاخلاص^_________________________^SSSSS
تكره

----------


## حرم القناص

اريد منها الشيخه ..^^

----------


## jameela200

يارب يارب اتكونين فاتحة خير علي يارب 
وبطلب منج بإذن الواحد الأحد بعد ما أشيك إذا كنت حامل أو لا 
في الأساس اتأخرت دورتي وأنا عندي اضطرابات ... 
عطيني رقمج على الخاص ... أنا بتريا لتايخ 20/6/2010
إذا ما نزلت بسير المستشفى يعطوني كالعادة حبوب تنزيل
ومن بعدها بإذن الله بطلج ... 
ودعواتج لي

----------


## يتيمة 555

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم ...

----------


## يتيمة 555

للرفع ...

----------


## كسرتيم77

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## uae_123

مرحبا أختي بغئت أسالج إذا تقدرين توفرينها لي لأني محتاجتنها ظروري

----------


## يتيمة 555

متوفره الغاليه .....

----------


## ma3een

أختي يا ريت ترفعين الصور مرة ثانية..ما طلعت الصور عندي.. يابتها لي وحدة هالعشبة بس أنا شاكه فيها أصلا ما فادتني ولا سوت لي شي..حتى تخلصت منها.. فبغيت أتأكد..
بغيت أسأل يكون لونها أخضر عشبي ويتغير لونها بعد ما تفورينها ولا لأ.. وكيف ريحتها وطعمها..
وهل هي نفس الصورة في توقيعج..

ضروري اختي تردين..
لأني محتاجتها إذا كانت غير عن اللي وصلتني..

----------


## يتيمة 555

> أختي يا ريت ترفعين الصور مرة ثانية..ما طلعت الصور عندي.. يابتها لي وحدة هالعشبة بس أنا شاكه فيها أصلا ما فادتني ولا سوت لي شي..حتى تخلصت منها.. فبغيت أتأكد..
> بغيت أسأل يكون لونها أخضر عشبي ويتغير لونها بعد ما تفورينها ولا لأ.. وكيف ريحتها وطعمها..
> وهل هي نفس الصورة في توقيعج..
> 
> ضروري اختي تردين..
> لأني محتاجتها إذا كانت غير عن اللي وصلتني..




هيه الغاليه بعد ما اتفورينها بالماي الحار تطلع نفس الصورة اللي بتوقيعي ..... وقبل الطحن اتييج اعواد طويله صفرا ... وطعمها مر ...

----------


## uae_123

أختي طرشلتج البيانات على الخاص وبغيت الرد إذا مافي مجال خبريني لأن في جماعة يترييون

----------


## يتيمة 555

رديت عليج الغاليه .....

----------


## ورد المساء

مشكوووووووووووووووووووورة اختي...........الصراحة التوصيل سريع ..........انا طلبتها البارحة ووصلتني اليوم ........يا ليت الكل مثلج..........ودعواتي لي وللجميع بالصحة والسلامة............

----------


## يتيمة 555

العفو اختي ... والله يرزقج باللي تتمنينه يااااااااارب ........

----------


## فراشة الملونة

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## يتيمة 555

تسلمين اختي ...... 

سبحان الله .....

----------


## يتيمة 555

للرفع ...

----------


## يتيمة 555

سبحان الله والحمدلله ........

----------


## فط فط 83

موووووفقه

----------


## Jo0oDY_ABo0oT

بالتوفيـــق ان شـــاء اللهـ
^_^

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

بالتوفيق اختي

للرفع

----------


## موزة الغفلي

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-اللهم فرج عنى كل هم وغم 
واخرجنى من كل حزن وكرب 
يا فارج الهم ويا كاشف الغم 
ويامنزل المطر يا رحمن الدنيا والاخرة ورحيمهما 
صل على خيرتك من خلقك سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم واله الطاهرين 
وفرج عنى ما قد ضاق به صدرى وعيل معه صبرى 
وقلت فيه حيلتى وضعفت فيه قوتى 
يا كاشف كل ضر وبلية 
ويا عالم كل سر وخفية 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
وافوض امرى الى الله ان الله بصير بالعباد

----------


## شرجاويه99

موفقه حبيبتي

----------


## يتيمة 555

تسلمون خواتي والله ايوفق الجميع يااااااااااارب .......

----------


## دلووعة دادي

مرحبا فديتج ...

ربي يوفقج ان شاء الله ويغفر لج.. ويرزقج مثل ما ساعدتي المحرومات حليلهن ..

والسموحة

----------


## ليلى شارجة

تنفع لغير المتزوجة تشربها؟

----------


## يتيمة 555

تنفع حبوبة ....

----------


## يتيمة 555

للرفع ........

----------


## أم_دودل

هلا الغاليه بغيت اطلب من عندج عشبه المدينه بس بليز ابغي طريقه ثانيه لتوصيل اللفلوس غيييييييير البنك

----------


## يتيمة 555

حياج حبوبة نتواصل فالخاص ...

----------


## يتيمة 555

سبحان الله وبحمده .......

----------


## NOORAM

> هلا الغاليه بغيت اطلب من عندج عشبه المدينه بس بليز ابغي طريقه ثانيه لتوصيل اللفلوس غيييييييير البنك

----------


## NOORAM

وينج يا أُخيه

----------


## NOORAM

عزيزتي محتاجة العشبة ضروري

----------


## بنت حضرموت

الله يعطيج العافيه 
انا بغيت وبارسلج على الخاص

----------


## * أم معاذ *

الله يوووفقج


و الله يرزقج بالذرية الصالحة

----------


## يتيمة 555

تسلمون خواتي الله يرزقني واياكم يارب ..........

----------


## يتيمة 555

> عزيزتي محتاجة العشبة ضروري




حياج حبيبتي عالخاص ...... العشبه موجوده ....

----------


## لولو~

فديتج انا بغيت منه بليييييييز

----------


## لولو~

*اختي الله يخلييج ردي عليه 
ابغي العشبه ضروري ><"*

----------


## لولو~

بنات اللي يعرف يتيمه يتواصل معاها 
بليييز ابا العشبه ضروري

----------


## أم سوافي وشهد

الغاليه مسحي رسايلج

يتيمة 555 صندوق الرسائل لديه ممتلئ و لن يمكنه استقبال رسائل جديدة قبل حذفه عدداً من الرسائل المحفوظة لديه .

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

اختي بغيت اطلب من العشبه كيف اقدر اتواصل وياج ؟



الغاليه مسحي رسايلج
يتيمة 555 صندوق الرسائل لديه ممتلئ و لن يمكنه استقبال رسائل جديدة قبل حذفه عدداً من الرسائل المحفوظة لديه .

----------


## الـصـمـت

بـالـتـوفـيـق يــا ربــ ...

----------


## طموحة

للاسف قريت موضوعج و باجيلي يومين و بتخلص الدورة ,,,ينفع اخذها و الا اتريا الشهر الياي ...

----------


## ines09

الاسم ايناس فرج
التلفون 0553302587
الامارة الشارجة
المنطقه شارع الوحدة
اختي بليز ابغي 10 تولات [ب100 درهم ) ضروريييي
عدد التولات

----------


## أم ســاره

بالتووووووووووووووووفيق

----------


## أم محمد سلمان

السلام عليكم اختي
مرت اخوي ماتحمل صارلها سنين وكانت تاخذ حبوب منع حمل وسافرت برا وضربت ابره توقف الحمل
والحين بتموت تبي تحمل
لو اخذ هالعشبه ممكن تنشط لها المبايض والله يجزيج كل خير ويفرح قلبج

----------


## الدرةالمصونة

طيب يا اختي اولا الروابط ما تفتح عندي ليش وثانيا بكم التوصيل للشارقة ..

----------


## الياسيه20

رفع..........

----------


## مايم

ـسلمين اختي

----------


## moon1984

اختي حاولت ارسلك عالخاص مايرسل 
بكتب بالعام والبنات ثقه
ابي توصيل للشارقه 
الاسم ايمان عبدالعزيز
الجوال 0528661598
ابي ب 200 درهم وبسرعه ضروري
لاني الجنين طاح والدكتوره تقول تعالي بعد 3 أيام ونشوف اذا تحتاجين تنظيف وسمعت ان العشبه تنظف الرحم ومااحتاج بعدها تنظيف

----------


## ام غايوتى

لمنع رفع المواضيع القديمة .. ولاختفاء الصور .. يغلق

----------

